# #18 - Kenneth Gilbert - François Couperin - Quatrième livre de pièces de clavecin



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Harpsichord Music. The loveliest isn't it?










Foruth Book of Harpsichord Pieces - Orders 20 to 27 - *François Couperin*

The pieces in this collection may not be the startling masterpieces that are sometimes found in Scarlatti or Bach [which is all the time, isn't it? Come to think of it, _every piece _Bach wrote was a masterpiece.] But that isn't their aim. The aim is enjoyment and appeal and that is found in plenty. Oh boy, it does! Not a single minute of this 2.5 hour works compilation ever bored. The playing here is by Mr. Gilbert. The sound of the harpsichord is magnificent and pleasing - like the works themselves.
*
RECOMMENDED*​


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so jealous. I wanna hear that album so badly.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you don't do another blog, I think that your fans will go nuts without one.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you don't do another blog post, I think that your fans will go nuts without one.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you don't do another blog post, I think that your fans will go nuts without one.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7;bt3393 said:


> If you don't do another blog, I think that your fans will go nuts without one.


Fan meaning you...? I did! #19!


----------

